# White silica pool filter sand



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Don't know if I'm in the right section - apologies if not.
Does anyone know where i can get some white, or off-white, silica pool filter sand for substrate.
I'm in Surrey/Langley & have called several pool supply stores in & around our area, and all they can offer is a beigy-brown pool filter sand, in 50 lb. bags for around $30. Is there not someplace I could buy 20 lbs. or so at a reasonable price, as near white as possible ?
Anybody ? Thanks.
Paul


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lordco, has it. It's a silica sand used for sandblasting.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/where-buy-pool-filter-sand-985/

search helps


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

*Hmmm*

i would like to know more about this type of substrate. Do i have to wash it before putting in my tank? and other than the cool colour how is it better than normal sand?


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

*Nevermind*

its ok, just read through some posts about this sand, answered my questions


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks
I'll try Lordco


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Lordco, has it. It's a silica sand used for sandblasting.


do they still carry it? i thought i heard something about them stop carring it or was it just out of stock awhile back? stuff is great and cheap.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I have about a hundred pounds unused, pre rinsed pure white silica and sitting in a clean bucket.
I backed off from it because I was told that the silica can harm the mouths and gills of bottom sifting species (which I keep).
cheap cheap
Drop me a pm if you are interested


----------

